# Take me back



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Is there any way that one can go back and change a spelling error?
Other websites allow a change. What about this one? It is so frustrating to think you edited your post only to discover when posted that you spelled a word or name incorrectly.

(Please disregard this post. I meant it for another opera forum. Sorry.)

Which brings up another point. Why can we not delete a post once it has been posted? Or can we?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

This question/ answer should be in the https://www.talkclassical.com/site-feedback-and-technical-support/
Or just P.M one of the mods ( their names are under each thread)


----------

